# Buying a Police Firearm



## MGH_PD (Mar 30, 2005)

A friend of mine put me in touch with a police officer who is selling his glock. THIS IS NOT HIS ISSUED WEAPON. He bought it as a backup and now wants to sell it. Now its a generation three so its not MA compliant, is it legal for me to buy it from him? He said he was pretty sure but would check anyway. I just wanted to check with the people hear as this is probably a guestion you have heard before. I did a search and coulnt find a answer to this specific guestion.
DISCLAIMER: I acknowledge not to take any of your info as fact until I verify it and its my job to check all applicable laws before i make the purchase if I do. Im just looking for what the general consensus was. If anyone who says I can know where in MGL specfically to look it woul help.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

A sale between to individuals does not have to comply with any lists of any kind. Those lists are binding to dealer in state selling retail. 
There are still a couple issues:
Magazines MUST be 10 rounders. A Gen III glock if it has high capacity magazines will have post 1994 mags and that is not allowed in MA for non LE.
If he bought it using ID and got a good price because he didn't pay FET or signed a paper saying he would not resell it, you can not buy it. It can only go to other LE.
You must fill out an FA-10 and send it in. You must have a Class A to purchase unless it is not a high capacity pistol.
If you are a police officer, basically you can ignore the magazine issues and FET issues.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

Well im not a PO, so I can still buy it from him as long as I don't take hi capacity mags correct? Now from what he told me this was his issue weapon and when the department changed guns he bought it from the dept. Now would this affect anything? Would it be reasonable to assume he paid FET?


----------



## bc06eagle (Jun 25, 2006)

There are no laws barring you from buying any handgun legally possessed in MA by an MA resident unless a particular town has banned a specific handgun (Boston has banned the SW500 and the FN Fiveseven.)

The officer can receive a handgun from his department and sell it to you with no problems. Buy with confidence and if you don't want it, there are plenty of people, me included, who would love to get a Gen 3 glock.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Again the two concerns:
Post ban High capacity magazines
If he signed some paper when he bought it that says he can't sell it to another individual.

Often times departments will not "resell" their firearms to the public. They will offer them to their officers with the stipulation they do not sell them to non-LE. I get a couple dozen guns on trade a week that are restricted sale not to the public or not to MA residents. 
It's a PR thing, what would it look like if a cop or someone was killed with a former department gun.

If he's trying to sell it I would imagine he didn't have to sign a letter.
So just ask him and then get the 10 round mags.

As a side note: you can't retroactively pay FET. It is either built into the price of the gun or not. That being said, it's not like there are FET police. The only reason I mention it is because it is one of the other reasons officers can't sell their guns sometimes. 
It's a technical issue but a Glock with no FET can't be sold to non-LE. The FET qualifies it as a sporting arm or not...again real technical but just mentioning it...



Unregistered said:


> Well im not a PO, so I can still buy it from him as long as I don't take hi capacity mags correct? Now from what he told me this was his issue weapon and when the department changed guns he bought it from the dept. Now would this affect anything? Would it be reasonable to assume he paid FET?


----------

